# Ludwigia Brevipes Problem



## Soumya (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi I just set up a 18inX10inX10in tank 2 weeks ago with L. Brevipes,L. Repens,Cryptocoryne wenditi and saggiteria subulata.

Light is 36 W PL(6500K),
DIY CO2 diffusing through cigarette Filter.
Dosing DIY KNO3 and K2SO4 macro dosing and a good local Micro product.
Substrate :used ADA amazonia 2 with laterite

All plants are very healthy Except the L.Brevipes...Most of the time it shows Curvy leaves bending downwards..First I bought this plant in emmersed form.Water a little bit hard here and temperature 28-29 C..Everytime I try to get better result with this plant,everytime the same thing happens  Is there any issue with CO2 or anything else..confused


----------



## Soumya (Jun 30, 2010)

NO reply?! :O


----------

